# Capture NX 2 won't open D90 NEF file



## JerryinToronto (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I've just recently received my D90.  I've downloaded a demo version of Capture NX2, but the NEF picture will not open.  I have to use the File transfer program and then save it has a jpeg.  Is that right?  Maybe Nikon hasn't updated NS 2 for the D90.

J.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

there is most likely something on Nikons site by now...... unlike 3rd party software, I would assume immediate NEF development within their proprietary software to be a given....

look for a patch...


----------



## JerryinToronto (Oct 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> there is most likely something on Nikons site by now...... unlike 3rd party software, I would assume immediate NEF development within their proprietary software to be a given....
> 
> look for a patch...


 I have downloaded the latest version.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.dpnotes.com/
*Nikon Capture NX 2 now supports Nikon D90 RAW / NEF Files*

  Filed under: Nikon Capture NX,  Nikon D90 | Last updated: Tuesday, September 23rd, 2008                                             On September 17th, 2008, Nikon announced a new revision 2.1.0 of the Capture NX2 software that supports NEF / RAW files from the Nikon D90.


http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=16071

this took all of two seconds with google


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 17, 2008)

The newest version of ACR also does D90 files.


----------

